

Bernie Sanders: The Vox Conversation - krohling
http://www.vox.com/2015/7/28/9014491/bernie-sanders-vox-conversation

======
paulhauggis
"There's nothing holy about working in a factory as opposed to making a bed or
cleaning a toilet. In the case of workers in the hotel industry, we have seen
with good unions they can in fact earn a living wage and good benefits."

I'm wondering, where is the union going to get the money to pay a person that
cleans a toilet $50,000/year+benefits? Oh yeah, from the companies that hire
them. The most efficient way to pay someone is based on supply/demand/the free
market. Anything else is just a smokescreen for a broken system that will
eventually collapse.

So the question is: is this really going to be good for small companies? No.
It will make it that much more difficult to actually start and run a
successful business. The only ones that will be able to survive are large
companies. Sanders will then complain that we don't have any competition left
and try to bust monopolies..when these sorts of laws created the situation.

"In the wealthiest nation in the history of the world, the top one-tenth of 1
percent should not own almost as much wealth as the bottom 90 percent."

So instead of figuring out why the bottom 90% doesn't have this much wealth,
the answer is to just steal it at the butt of a gun from the wealthy?

The wealthy may own lots of the overall wealth, but we are also more
prosperous than any other time in history. The poor in the US aren't as bad as
the poor in almost any other country in the world.

The US is where anyone with money goes to start a company. We have people
literally sneaking over our borders and risking their lives to live in a
country with more freedom than almost any other in the world.

It's ironic because what Sanders is proposing will take away freedoms, create
an environment where only big businesses and governments can thrive, and
create less social mobility.

